# Favorite Method of Emulation?



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

*please no talk about how to get roms etc!*
_(i really hope this isnt against the rules, if it is let me know what to change, it's mainly out of curiosity for what other people use as their set up)_


i was wondering how most of you prefer to play roms,
for example of games that you cant normally play, or japan exclusives that you need to patch translations, or such as that.

you can add *hardware* (pc, console via homebrew, flashcart, etc), what *gamepad *you prefer to use.
and the *emulator*, settings or such, etc (for example, i like to play some NES games with 2xsai)

for example:
*NES*: i like to play the original EarthBound/Mother proto for NES on my Wii with just the Wiimote,
*SNES*: there are tons of Japan only games on the SFC that i need to patch a translation to, and i like to play them on my Wii with the classic controller.
*N64*: i think the only decent way to play N64 roms is on a flashcart on an actual N64 (that could be said about any console, but i havent had much luck emulating it)
*NGC*: some Japan only, and limited editions on the Gamecube, -like Master Quest- i actually like to play them on my Wii as well, rather than on my gamecube.
*Wii*: i know some people prefer to play their Wii games on Dolphin with HD, instead of their console, i tried this, but personally i prefer to play them on my Wii

*Gameboy*, *GBC*, *GBA*: i either play these on my SP or DS
*VirtualBoy*: if you're really gonna be emulating that at all - Wario Land is actually really good - i prefer to play them on the Wii with either B&W or Anaglyph colors.

*PSX*: i just play these on the actual console.

*SMS*, *SMD*, *SGG:* again i play these on my wii.

well, that's just off the top of my head, i guess you get the idea.
stuff like *MSX*, *C64*, i havent had much luck getting the keyboard right, and loading some of the games.

btw, i know i said Wii a lot, yes, i love how useful it is for homebrew!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 16, 2012)

FYI this has no conflict with the rules. You're fine.

Generally I don't emulate (I rarely have the desire to player older games on older consoles) but when I do, I prefer the PSP. It's portable and has a great set of emulators. What more could you ask?

I've done a bit on the Wii as well (mostly playing Virtual Console games) but not a whole lot.

If I REALLY want to play an older game I probably have the console for it. And by "older games" I mean like "PSX era", I hardly have the desire to play anything below that.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 16, 2012)

I use either the PSP or my iPod Touch, the latter I use less often than the former.
Eh, I barely emulate on the Wii but when I do it would probably be for N64 games.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 16, 2012)

I usually emulate on my tablet with a Wii remote or Sixaxis synced... If I'm really in the mood I'll hook my laptop up to the TV over HDMI and sync a my Sixaxis too it over BT.

Played Paper Mario for the Gamecube a few days ago. Looked marvelous with some upscaling and had a pretty nice frame rate.


----------



## weavile001 (Oct 16, 2012)

SNES/N64/PS1/DS/GBA/Game Cube: I LIke to play them on my PC


PSV/WII/3DS: i have the real console.


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FYI this has no conflict with the rules. You're fine.


cool, nice to know =D




Guild McCommunist said:


> Generally I don't emulate (I rarely have the desire to player older games on older consoles) but when I do, I prefer the PSP. It's portable and has a great set of emulators. What more could you ask?
> 
> I've done a bit on the Wii as well (mostly playing Virtual Console games) but not a whole lot.
> 
> If I REALLY want to play an older game I probably have the console for it. And by "older games" I mean like "PSX era", I hardly have the desire to play anything below that.


personally, i like to play them with nintendo controllers (wii, ds), rather than sony ones (psp, sixasis) because the D-Pad is just better, and i cant stand the sony 'dpad' XD
but i tend to play more PRE-psx games.
generally speaking, the best thumbstick to me would be the 360 one.
and personally, i prefer to play homeconsole games on a tv rather than a portable, but that's just me.




GameWinner said:


> I use either the PSP or my iPod Touch, the latter I use less often than the former.
> Eh, I barely emulate on the Wii but when I do it would probably be for N64 games.


what games in particular? i've found the n64 emulation on the wii to be horrid!
about the other two, the same thing i just said above 



Quietlyawesome94 said:


> I usually emulate on my tablet with a Wii remote or Sixaxis synced... If I'm really in the mood I'll hook my laptop up to the TV over HDMI and sync a my Sixaxis too it over BT.
> 
> Played Paper Mario for the Gamecube a few days ago. Looked marvelous with some upscaling and had a pretty nice frame rate.


=O what a crime! playing a Gamecube game with a playstation controller!  - i wouldnt mind a 360 one though...


----------



## Intimidator88 (Oct 16, 2012)

Anything Wii and under on my PC but the handhelds which i will play on the DS just cause they looked crappy in full screen on the pc xD and i got the usb adapter that allows me to use the real controllers for each system too which is alot better then a pc controller IMO Also riged up my pc to be able to use the wii remote as well which is the bomb for wii games!


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

Intimidator88 said:


> Anything Wii and under on my PC but the handhelds which i will play on the DS just cause they looked crappy in full screen on the pc xD and i got the usb adapter that allows me to use the real controllers for each system too which is alot better then a pc controller IMO Also riged up my pc to be able to use the wii remote as well which is the bomb for wii games!



those adapters are awesome, indeed. how do you get about the sensor bar?


----------



## PJM (Oct 16, 2012)

I use the Wii for pretty much anything. It limits the number of games I can play for N64, but everything else is great. I also use my 3DS/DSTwo combo for a smaller best-of collection of NES/GBA/GBC/ and the few SNES games that work, and at a good framerate.

EDIT: to clarify, I use the Virtual Console and Injected wads on the Wii, as opposed to homebrew emulators.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > I use either the PSP or my iPod Touch, the latter I use less often than the former.
> ...


Pokemon Stadium, it works decently on the Wii and pretty slow on the PSP.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 16, 2012)

> =O what a crime! playing a Gamecube game with a playstation controller!  - i wouldnt mind a 360 one though...



It's not so bad. I've used glove pie before to use my classic controller+Wii remote with it, but the sixaxis just feels more comfortable to me.


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

PJM said:


> I use the Wii for pretty much anything. It limits the number of games I can play for N64, but everything else is great. I also use my 3DS/DSTwo combo for a smaller best-of collection of NES/GBA/GBC/ and the few SNES games that work, and at a good framerate.


doesnt the screen size bother you for NES or SNES? it kinda bothers me for NES on the DS


GameWinner said:


> Pokemon Stadium, it works decently on the Wii and pretty slow on the PSP.


i couldnt find it to be playable myself, i dont mean it didnt _work_, i mean i didnt find it playable 




Quietlyawesome94 said:


> It's not so bad. I've used glove pie before to use my classic controller+Wii remote with it, but the sixaxis just feels more comfortable to me.


ok, now i know you're trolling me, a sony controller comfortable? and even more so than a nintendo one?


----------



## PJM (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > I use the Wii for pretty much anything. It limits the number of games I can play for N64, but everything else is great. I also use my 3DS/DSTwo combo for a smaller best-of collection of NES/GBA/GBC/ and the few SNES games that work, and at a good framerate.
> ...


Yes, yes it does!

It's a sacrifice I have to make for portable gaming though. For NES, I can make due with changing the display values to stretch the screen and cut off unused portions on the top and bottom. For SNES I try to find a remake for the GBA first (as long as it's good like A Link to the Past/Four Swords... not Donkey Kong Country), and if that doesn't work, I try and find the best video setting in CATSFC for the specific game.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 16, 2012)

> ok, now i know you're trolling me, a sony controller comfortable? and even more so than a nintendo one?



I'm not trolling. I have large hands and the Classic Controller is just too small. Sixaxis is much more comfortable for me.

Since when does Nintendo have superior controllers anyway? The N64 controller was a joke for me to hold and I never liked how small the C stick on the GC controller was. (Although it still remains my favorite Ninty controller)
I'm not some sort of crazy purist. Sixaxis works best for my needs at the moment.


----------



## Sefi (Oct 16, 2012)

PC...... which is inside my arcade cabinet  .  I'm using hyperspin setup with a 4 player lit-up control panel, and can use a wireless 360 controller for games when I feel like it.  Usually I enjoy the arcade controls though even though it makes many games much more challenging.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2012)

For most old systems such as NES, SNES, PS1, ect, I prefer to use my Xbox 1. The controller has just the right about of buttons as well it's just powerful enough to work with all my games.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 16, 2012)

My Galaxy S3 is fantastic for PSX emulation using FPse. I play it on the bus on my way to and from school. It's a great way to get some real gaming in.


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

PJM said:


> Yes, yes it does!
> 
> It's a sacrifice I have to make for portable gaming though. For NES, I can make due with changing the display values to stretch the screen and cut off unused portions on the top and bottom. For SNES I try to find a remake for the GBA first (as long as it's good like A Link to the Past/Four Swords... not Donkey Kong Country), and if that doesn't work, I try and find the best video setting in CATSFC for the specific game.


you mean stretching to 1:1 pixel ratio, or just plain stretching? it bothers me getting the top and bottom portions getting cut off in NES games since most display stats menus etc there.
for SNES games, the GBA remakes is a good solution, but do you prefer to play the SNES DKC on a portable? you kinda have to be able to look around in those games
what is CATSFC btw?


Quietlyawesome94 said:


> I'm not trolling. I have large hands and the Classic Controller is just too small. Sixaxis is much more comfortable for me.
> 
> Since when does Nintendo have superior controllers anyway? The N64 controller was a joke for me to hold and I never liked how small the C stick on the GC controller was. (Although it still remains my favorite Ninty controller)
> I'm not some sort of crazy purist. Sixaxis works best for my needs at the moment.



personally, i always felt nintendo had superiors controllers actually. 
sony controllers always made my hands hurt, specially the thumbs, and made the area below my thumb and on the top of my hand cramped,
that never happened to me with nintendo controllers.
i'm not gonna say NES controllers are ergonomic - though some people will - SNES controllers are ok on that matter, but i always felt N64 controllers were pretty comfortable, and GC ones are superb.
you say you have big hands, but the n64 controllers is designed for that, and also the GC one (except for the silly tiny dpad, i hate it), but i LOVE how comfortable that controller is,
i actually like the thumbstics on the NGC controller, but i never said nintendo has the best thumbsticks,
like i said TO ME the best thumbsticks are the 360 ones!

i do have Playstations, and a bunch of Sony brand controllers, but i'm always on the lookout for decent 3rd party controllers just couse of how bad the 1st ones are.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> how good is the PSX emulation on the Xbox? i've never tried it.


It's not that bad actually. About 85% of the games I tested worked just fine and only about 15% had minor lag in heavy cut-scenes, which I was able to fix by messing around with the settings.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 16, 2012)

> personally, i always felt nintendo had superiors controllers actually.
> sony controllers always made my hands hurt, specially the thumbs, and made the area below my thumb and on the top of my hand cramped,
> that never happened to me with nintendo controllers.
> i'm not gonna say NES controllers are ergonomic - though some people will - SNES controllers are ok on that matter, but i always felt N64 controllers were pretty comfortable, and GC ones are superb.
> ...



I do have hands, but I haven't touched a n64 controller for over 10 years. I also like the thumbstick on the GC controller, but the C stick is too small for my tastes.
I'd use the 360 controller if I had one, but I don't. Not planning on paying for one either when even have a 360. Only have a Sixaxis because a friend gave it to me cause he never used it.
The Sony controller fits in my hand just right, and it's wireless. So of the controllers I own at the moment, it's the winner.


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> I do have hands, but I haven't touched a n64 controller for over 10 years. I also like the thumbstick on the GC controller, but the C stick is too small for my tastes.
> I'd use the 360 controller if I had one, but I don't. Not planning on paying for one either when even have a 360. Only have a Sixaxis because a friend gave it to me cause he never used it.
> The Sony controller fits in my hand just right, and it's wireless. So of the controllers I own at the moment, it's the winner.



sorry, i didnt understand if you have or not a 360.
as for the controller, whatever floats your boat, i just found it strange that you said the playstation controller was more comfortable than the others (it always made my hands sore  )


----------



## PJM (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, yes it does!
> ...


I will do 1:1 pixel ratio if I can, but most times I end up squishing the screen. I like in nesDS how I have the option of doing both. I can tweak where the screen is vertically, and squish/stretch. I end up doing every game manually, you'd be surprised at how many games waste space at the top and bottom. I'm playing Faxanadu now, and it looks quite good, I can see everything on the screen I need to. I also prefer aLerp filter to the standard flicker.

CATSFC is the best SNES emulator for DS, what makes it so good is it uses the CPU on the Supercard DSTwo. What I don't like about it though is the 4 or so set screen adjustments that show the middle of the screen, top part with the bottom cut off, bottom part with the top cut off, or scaled to full screen. I mean everything is there... but I miss the fine tuning nesDS provides.


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

PJM said:


> I will do 1:1 pixel ratio if I can, but most times I end up squishing the screen. I like in nesDS how I have the option of doing both. I can tweak where the screen is vertically, and squish/stretch. I end up doing every game manually, you'd be surprised at how many games waste space at the top and bottom. I'm playing Faxanadu now, and it looks quite good, I can see everything on the screen I need to. I also prefer aLerp filter to the standard flicker.
> 
> CATSFC is the best SNES emulator for DS, what makes it so good is it uses the CPU on the Supercard DSTwo. What I don't like about it though is the 4 or so set screen adjustments that show the middle of the screen, top part with the bottom cut off, bottom part with the top cut off, or scaled to full screen. I mean everything is there... but I miss the fine tuning nesDS provides.



i really like the video options that nesDS has, too. but is there a way to save individual settings for each game? i havent tinkered with it that much, and neither with the filters.
anything below 1:1 will drive me crazy for pixels get squashed.

i dont really know what you mean about the CATSFC settings, but my DSTwo should be arriving this week so i will try it out.

also, like you said about SNES games to GBA ports,
i might prefer to play some GBC versions to the NES originals when on the DS,
so just a heads up, for Super Mario Bros, the best version of all time is the Deluxe one for GBC,
i actually own the cart and to me it's actually better than other versions of the game,
it includes the whole first game adjusted to the GBC resolution, *with a save feature*, and the secret *continue* feature that was hidden in the NES version, PLUS it include the _whole _Super Mario Bros 2 Lost Levels once you beat the first, which wasnt even released on NES outside of japan.
it also has a mode where you look for hidden coins and eggs while doing the levels, kinda like donkey kong country coins, i really liked that and felt it woulda made a good addition to the original game, aside from that it has a time trial race mode with difficulties, which gives the game some variety, and i dont know if anything else.

kinda out of subject, but since we were talking about ports when playing on a handheld, i felt obligated to mention that one, if you havent looked into it, do so


----------



## PJM (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > I will do 1:1 pixel ratio if I can, but most times I end up squishing the screen. I like in nesDS how I have the option of doing both. I can tweak where the screen is vertically, and squish/stretch. I end up doing every game manually, you'd be surprised at how many games waste space at the top and bottom. I'm playing Faxanadu now, and it looks quite good, I can see everything on the screen I need to. I also prefer aLerp filter to the standard flicker.
> ...


I've actually read a lot of good things about that game, but somehow still thought it would be inferior to the original based on screen resolution alone. I've played a lot of GB/GBC games that were inferior to the NES originals, but I think I'm going to have to give this one a try. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 16, 2012)

PC with hq4x filters and 3D games upscaled to 1080p


----------



## PJM (Oct 16, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> PC with hq4x filters and 3D games upscaled to 1080p


I'm not a fan of hq4x, or any filters really except maybe interpolation. I find it too distracting and introduces artifacts, and sometimes makes text... wonky.

I would like to upscale 3d games, but my computer isn't connected to my tv anymore, so I'd only get a max resolution of 1440x900, which is still better than the native resolution of classic PSX and N64 games. I don't do much PC gaming anymore though.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Oct 16, 2012)

Personally, on my psp go. If not that then my galaxy s3 or my galaxy tab


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 16, 2012)

I prefer using my Wii with classic controller for preatty much everything but N64, I use my real N64 for that (even though, I haven't in a while). I also have a DS2 for when the mood strikes and I need to be portable. If I am really desperate I can use my phone, but the touch controls suck, so I don't do that very often.

EDIT: And in response to "best version of SMB1", imho unless you are feeling nostalgic for the original graphics the All Stars version is the best...


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2012)

A tough decision, emulator usage is split between my laptop and the Wii.

PC:
Snes9x 1.53 - bilinear filtering (and also due the super-accurate SPC700/S-SMP emulation)
Kega Fusion 3.65 - same as above (super-accurate YM2612 emulation and high compatibility)
PJ64 1.6 - Sure, Mupen64 is better emulation-wise, but I avoid CLI like the plague
PCSX2 1.0 - Because PS2 games no longer have aliasing issues and can play them at 1080p
Dolphin 3.0 SVN 735 - same reason as PCSX2


Wii
RetroArch:
Snes9x 1.5.2.2 Next (an excellent port of Snes9x that is ridiculously stable)
GenplusGX 1.7.1, the Kega Fusion of Genesis emulators on the Wii; it's that good
VBA Next, runs many GBA games at full speed, but gPSP will be able to run them faster once that's out.

I don't play Virtual Console since my TV doesn't support native 240p resolution; the 8 and 16-bit games look horrendous when upscaled to 480p.

So yeah, I use emulators a lot and have been since my brother introduced me to them back in 1997, when Genecyst and Nesticle were famous


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I prefer using my Wii with classic controller for preatty much everything but N64, I use my real N64 for that (even though, I haven't in a while). I also have a DS2 for when the mood strikes and I need to be portable. If I am really desperate I can use my phone, but the touch controls suck, so I don't do that very often.
> 
> EDIT: And in response to "best version of SMB1", imho unless you are feeling nostalgic for the original graphics the All Stars version is the best...



i dont really like the All-Stars version. i neither like the graphics nor the controls on it.
for SMB1 i rather stick with the original, or the Deluxe version which is better.


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> A tough decision, emulator usage is split between my laptop and the Wii.
> 
> PC:
> Snes9x 1.53 - bilinear filtering (and also due the super-accurate SPC700/S-SMP emulation)
> ...



agreed.
for SNES on PC i prefer ZNES over Snes9x, but has anyone tried BSNES? it's pretty good, i might like it better than the other two.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > A tough decision, emulator usage is split between my laptop and the Wii.
> ...



I avoid Zsnes because it never got the sound effects right in Square Enix games (Chrono Trigger is a prime example), but that's just me   Bsnes hates my Core i7 2670QM.  All I can say is programmers for emulators are geniuses, allowing many to relive their childhood.


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> I avoid Zsnes because it never got the sound effects right in Square Enix games (Chrono Trigger is a prime example), but that's just me   Bsnes hates my Core i7 2670QM.  All I can say is programmers for emulators are geniuses, allowing many to relive their childhood.



how does Bsnes hate your i7? lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > I avoid Zsnes because it never got the sound effects right in Square Enix games (Chrono Trigger is a prime example), but that's just me   Bsnes hates my Core i7 2670QM.  All I can say is programmers for emulators are geniuses, allowing many to relive their childhood.
> ...



It lags like hell in the audio department.  There's a lot of crackling in the audio, so I guess my CPU isn't powerful enough, so I stick to Snes9x.  I only care mostly about how it sounds compared to the real Snes. It sounds just like the real thing, but Zsnes doesn't, so that's my reasoning. My ears have been trained to hear the difference between emulators over the years, yeah, I'm a nerd.


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> It lags like hell in the audio department.  There's a lot of crackling in the audio, so I guess my CPU isn't powerful enough, so I stick to Snes9x.  I only care mostly about how it sounds compared to the real Snes. It sounds just like the real thing, but Zsnes doesn't, so that's my reasoning. My ears have been trained to hear the difference between emulators over the years, yeah, I'm a nerd.



it works just fine on my i3 laptop, i think it lagged at first, but i had to rename the settings file so it wouldnt find it.
try setting your configuration to this:
*Audio*: 
Freq = 44100hz
Lat = 60ms
Resampler = 5inc

*Timming*:
Video = 60
Audio = 44100

*Driver*:
Video = DirectDraw
Audio = Direct Sound
Input = RawInput

i dont know, it work for me, give that a try and let me know if it works!


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 16, 2012)

I used to use my PSP to play GBA, GBC, SNES and PSX but now I play them on my phone since they run perfectly otherwise I have the console and just play the games on them instead.


----------



## OneUp (Oct 16, 2012)

HTC G2
Since my phone has a physical keypad, it works great with several emulators without the need of extra peripherals.  I use it to play GB/GBA, Genesis, and NES games the most because of the small number of buttons.  I attempt to play some SNES games on it, but it's harder to play games that use all the SNES buttons.  I have used it to play N64 games, even though it's a lot more difficult to control.  PSX emulation is smooth, but even with a physical keypad I'm only using it to emulate RPGs.  My phone is used the most for emulation because of its portability.  All the *oid emulators work great as well as FPSE for PSX.

Wii
The Wii is my favorite way to emulate old games with the classic controller pro.  However, it is not the main way I will play N64/PSX games unless I want to be able to play multiplayer.  I also play all Wii/GC games on it.

(3)DS
I used to use it to emulate up through the SNES, but most of these emulated games I have moved to my phone.  I do use it to play (3)DS games though.

PS2
It is used to play PS2 games solely.

PC
My laptop is below the bar to run GC/PS2 games decently, so it is only relegated to emulating PSX/N64 games.  If a game doesn't control well on my phone, it works great on pc with a wired 360 controller.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

I keep just about everything between my 3DS and my PSP. The PSP is my first choice though, bigger screen and its just a powerhouse.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 16, 2012)

I prefer flashcarts and the like so I can load the roms/isos on their original devices. Not sure why, maybe its just a nostalgia thing. Just doesn't feel the same playing them on any device they weren't meant for.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

I've emulated so many ways. I don't do unofficial emulation at all lately, but here's what I've done, in chronological order...

Android smartphones, usually using Yongzh's emulators. I've emulated GBC, GBA, NES, SNES, Genesis, PSX, and even N64. Originally, I used the keyboard for controls, but later switched to this



Spoiler: GameGripper











and later, I yet again switched to this, which allowed me to do a full run of Ocarina of Time rather comfortably. Not bad.



Spoiler: iControlpad











I later switched to emulating on a soft-modded Wii. This didn't work great for N64, but it did great for all the legacy consoles.

I then switched to emulating on my Macbook Pro, using a classic controller pro and wiimote for input.

Nowadays, I really don't emulate at all, because I'm frustrated with all the extra pain and incompatibilities involved. I'm debating between starting up a retro game collection (which I would love to do), or else just grab everdrives and the like so I can have the convenience of emulation along with the benefit of actual hardware.


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> I prefer flashcarts and the like so I can load the roms/isos on their original devices. Not sure why, maybe its just a nostalgia thing. Just doesn't feel the same playing them on any device they weren't meant for.



it's always best to play the games on what they were meant to run on. or the next closest thing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2012)

When I play Snes games on the Wii (Snes9x Next), it feels very close to the real thing (especially the audio emulation, and yes, I'm obsessed with that aspect), especially with the bilinear filtering, which I personally think looks like how a CRT "bled" the pixels together, unlike the Virtual Console. We all know how bad 16-bit VC games look on most LCDs.  The Classic Controller also feels like a 16-bit console gamepad, and that makes all the difference.  So, combining those two elements, excellent emulators and nice controllers, you get one heck of an experience!


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> and later, I yet again switched to this, which allowed me to do a full run of Ocarina of Time rather comfortably. Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: iControlpad



that seems pretty interesting, where are the shoulder buttons?
i dont own those kinda phones so i wouldnt know if they're inter-compatible, or where it would connect, and if it'd feel wobbly.
ever since 2008 i've avoided most new cellphones because their time of obsolescence is so quick that to me they're just not worth the money/time
i rather stick with consoles which have a life-span of AT LEAST 5 years, unless you're they VirtualBoy of course. 




xwatchmanx said:


> I later switched to emulating on a soft-modded Wii. This didn't work great for N64, but it did great for all the legacy consoles.
> 
> I then switched to emulating on my Macbook Pro, using a classic controller pro and wiimote for input.
> 
> Nowadays, I really don't emulate at all, because I'm frustrated with all the extra pain and incompatibilities involved. I'm debating between starting up a retro game collection (which I would love to do), or else just grab everdrives and the like so I can have the convenience of emulation along with the benefit of actual hardware.



i dont see much of a compatibility issue when it comes to NES, SNES, GB/C/A, Master System, Genesis, GameGear. it seems pretty stable to me.

i see what you mean with making that decision, to me, the way i choose to do it, is to try games out on flashcarts or so as roms, and if i see i like it, i buy it for my collection.
it feels like back in the day when we would rent games, and buy them if we liked them, we cant rent those games anymore (i think), so i have to try the rom first.

for PSX, PS2, Xbox/360, GameCube, you can just burn the ISO to try them first. for the Wii you can load them on a USB-HDD without having to burn them.

the difficult one is the N64


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> When I play Snes games on the Wii (Snes9x Next), it feels very close to the real thing (especially the audio emulation, and yes, I'm obsessed with that aspect), especially with the bilinear filtering, which I personally think looks like how a CRT "bled" the pixels together, unlike the Virtual Console. We all know how bad 16-bit VC games look on most LCDs.  The Classic Controller also feels like a 16-bit console gamepad, and that makes all the difference.  So, combining those two elements, excellent emulators and nice controllers, you get one heck of an experience!



i think i prefer no filtering, and just enjoy the pixels. i just hope you're using aspect-ratio and not stretching the thing to make it look ugly. hate it when people do that 
and i really like the Classic controller Pro, it only lacks a few things, but for me it's up there with the 360 controller (but the Classic Pro has better Dpad)


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > When I play Snes games on the Wii (Snes9x Next), it feels very close to the real thing (especially the audio emulation, and yes, I'm obsessed with that aspect), especially with the bilinear filtering, which I personally think looks like how a CRT "bled" the pixels together, unlike the Virtual Console. We all know how bad 16-bit VC games look on most LCDs.  The Classic Controller also feels like a 16-bit console gamepad, and that makes all the difference.  So, combining those two elements, excellent emulators and nice controllers, you get one heck of an experience!
> ...



Unfiltered pixels look like a pile s**t on my LCD TV due to lack of 240p and yes, I use 16:9 but it doesn't look horrible when stretched out.  4:3 aspect ratio looks too, well, square and I can't stand the black boarders on the side, but that's me.


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Unfiltered pixels look like a pile s**t on my LCD TV due to lack of 240p and yes, I use 16:9 but it doesn't look horrible when stretched out.  4:3 aspect ratio looks too, well, square and I can't stand the black boarders on the side, but that's me.



lol, so you're picky about sound, but dont give a f**k about visuals?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> that seems pretty interesting, where are the shoulder buttons?
> i dont own those kinda phones so i wouldnt know if they're inter-compatible, or where it would connect, and if it'd feel wobbly.
> ever since 2008 i've avoided most new cellphones because their time of obsolescence is so quick that to me they're just not worth the money/time
> i rather stick with consoles which have a life-span of AT LEAST 5 years, unless you're they VirtualBoy of course.


The shoulder buttons are lower on the back, so you have to hit them with your middle fingers. Once you get used to it, it's not that bad. The grip that holds the phone on it is adjustable with different levels, so you don't have to worry about wobbles on most phones. However, if you're interested, they just finished a kickstarter for the iControlpad 2, a sequel with a better grip, proper shoulder buttons where they should be, and a keyboard built in. Plus, it's completely open source. If you're interested, I seriously recommend waiting for that instead of getting the original. It's set to be about the same price, too.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1703567677/icontrolpad-2-the-open-source-controller



suppow said:


> i dont see much of a compatibility issue when it comes to NES, SNES, GB/C/A, Master System, Genesis, GameGear. it seems pretty stable to me.
> 
> i see what you mean with making that decision, to me, the way i choose to do it, is to try games out on flashcarts or so as roms, and if i see i like it, i buy it for my collection.
> it feels like back in the day when we would rent games, and buy them if we liked them, we cant rent those games anymore (i think), so i have to try the rom first.
> ...


It's not so much straight compatibility issues (except for N64 and PS1 games), as much as it is performance. Even when playing NES and SNES games on the soft-modded Wii or laptop, there are occasional EXTREME slowdowns where there shouldn't be, for example. Especially when a certain amount of characters appear on the screen.

And I agree. I don't mind paying for games. But the way I see it, so many legacy games are ridiculously rare and expensive, and cost way more than even when they first came out (Mega Man X3 on the SNES, for example). Plus, no money is going towards the original developers if I buy them used anyway. I would love love LOVE to be able to get the original game carts, but the price is such a barrier. And for me, even though I'd love to have a collection, having that same experience is more important than having the physical collection, you know what I mean? As long as hardware performance and control, etc are the same, i don't care if it's on an official cart or a flash cart. But I definitely don't pirate "current" games (I used to pirate DS games on the supercard until a few months ago, but my conscience got the better of me).


----------



## Intimidator88 (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> Intimidator88 said:
> 
> 
> > Anything Wii and under on my PC but the handhelds which i will play on the DS just cause they looked crappy in full screen on the pc xD and i got the usb adapter that allows me to use the real controllers for each system too which is alot better then a pc controller IMO Also riged up my pc to be able to use the wii remote as well which is the bomb for wii games!
> ...




Usb bluetooth dongle adapter and wireless wii sensor bar,with those 2 i can connect the wii remote and nunchuck to the pc through the dongle adapter and use it with dolphin and it will think its a wii system.Only way to get some wii games to even work on your pc.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Unfiltered pixels look like a pile s**t on my LCD TV due to lack of 240p and yes, I use 16:9 but it doesn't look horrible when stretched out.  4:3 aspect ratio looks too, well, square and I can't stand the black boarders on the side, but that's me.
> ...



I do, but unfiltered looks like crap. My TV doesn't support native 240p, what the hell are you bitching about?  I'll use my emulators however the hell I want to use them.  Stop f***ing around and let me be.   If you don't like it, screw off and shut the f**k up.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> lol, so you're picky about sound, but dont give a f**k about visuals?


He cares about the visuals, it's just that the method you suggest legitimately looks worse on the TV he uses.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> He cares about the visuals, it's just that the method you suggest legitimately looks worse on the TV he uses.



At least you can empathize my predicament. I have no choice, either I use filtering or I don't play the emulator.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> At least you can empathize my predicament.


I use filtered pixels myself, because they honestly look WAY better on my HD than unfiltered does. That said, I put it in 4:3 correction mode, too.

Using a 480p component cable seriously helps, too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > At least you can empathize my predicament.
> ...



Definitely helps, and granted, some LCDs (like my parent's Sony Bravia) support 240p, but most don't.  Therein lies the issue.  *suppow *here is obviously delusional and probably has a CRT and not an LCD.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Definitely helps, and granted, some LCDs (like my parent's Sony Bravia) support 240p, but most don't.  Therein lies the issue.


I have no idea what I have... all I know is it's a 37-ish inch widescreen HD Sansui that came with my apartment. Lol.



the_randomizer said:


> *suppow *here is obviously delusional and probably has a CRT and not an LCD.


And relax, dude. No need to fuel the fire.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 16, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely helps, and granted, some LCDs (like my parent's Sony Bravia) support 240p, but most don't.  Therein lies the issue.  *suppow *here is obviously delusional and probably has a CRT and not an LCD.
> ...



I currently have a 32" LCD and despite being from a budget line, it looks pretty darn crisp and vibrant; Snes9x Next looks amazing, in fact, it looks like the real deal.  So does GenplusGX and other 16-bit console emulators. *suppow *probably doesn't know native resolution means and why LCDs generally don't render it.


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> The shoulder buttons are lower on the back, so you have to hit them with your middle fingers. Once you get used to it, it's not that bad. The grip that holds the phone on it is adjustable with different levels, so you don't have to worry about wobbles on most phones. However, if you're interested, they just finished a kickstarter for the iControlpad 2, a sequel with a better grip, proper shoulder buttons where they should be, and a keyboard built in. Plus, it's completely open source. If you're interested, I seriously recommend waiting for that instead of getting the original. It's set to be about the same price, too.
> 
> http://www.kickstart...urce-controller



seems to me a lot like the Pandora Portable, is it the same team?



xwatchmanx said:


> It's not so much straight compatibility issues (except for N64 and PS1 games), as much as it is performance. Even when playing NES and SNES games on the soft-modded Wii or laptop, there are occasional EXTREME slowdowns where there shouldn't be, for example. Especially when a certain amount of characters appear on the screen.


i know just what you mean, that's why for me, the best way to play those are with an N64 flashcart, and a PSX, i assume that if you're looking for PSX games for your collection, that you have a PSX, and if not, they're dirt cheap to get, and it's really easy to mod them, i even heard there's an SD Card mod coming out, like for the DreamCast.



xwatchmanx said:


> And I agree. I don't mind paying for games. But the way I see it, so many legacy games are ridiculously rare and expensive, and cost way more than even when they first came out (Mega Man X3 on the SNES, for example). Plus, no money is going towards the original developers if I buy them used anyway. I would love love LOVE to be able to get the original game carts, but the price is such a barrier. And for me, even though I'd love to have a collection, having that same experience is more important than having the physical collection, you know what I mean? As long as hardware performance and control, etc are the same, i don't care if it's on an official cart or a flash cart.



exactly, those games which are ridiculously i stay away from them, until i can get them for a reasonable price, otherwise you're just agreeing to whatever price the seller wants, and it's the fault of the buyer, and yeah you're not giving that money to the developers, so the only one cashing all that money is the seller >
presonally, i rather play *those* games as roms, until i can get them for a decent price.



xwatchmanx said:


> But I definitely don't pirate "current" games (I used to pirate DS games on the supercard until a few months ago, but my conscience got the better of me).



i really see a difference between playing roms of OLD games that are not being made anymore (so you cant hurt the console, and the developers are not getting the money anyways - it's not like ALL the games are on the Virtual Console),
and "pirating" modern games, vs *trying *them first, where you can affect the economy of the console.

like i said, we cant *rent *games like that anymore, so to me that's the closest thing.
and i prefer to give the money to the people *making* the flashcarts and all those cool things, than to a seller hogging the money.
_(i know some people really dedicate themselves to finding the games and making them available to purchase, but not all)_


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> *Snip*


Yes, the ICP and ICP2 are by the same team as the Pandora.

And I agree, there's nothing wrong with testing games on emulators. If I do indeed decide to start collecting real retro games, I'll definitely be testing the ones I'm not sure I'll like via emulation, first.

And on that note, one of the other main reasons I want an everdrive is so i can easily play SNES homebrew and the like on actual hardware.


----------



## Coto (Oct 16, 2012)

SNES backwards i'm fine with Wii or my notebook as an entertainment center. N64 onwards pure real hardware, no emus (not even VC). Framebuffer effects on N64 aren't even comparable


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

ok, i'm gonna try to get all in order



the_randomizer said:


> I do, but unfiltered looks like crap. My TV doesn't support native 240p, what the hell are you bitching about?  I'll use my emulators however the hell I want to use them.  Stop f***ing around and let me be.   If you don't like it, screw off and shut the f**k up.


ok, nevermind unfiltered/filtered that's fine. filtered *does* look better on *bigger* resolutions, i just said that *i* liked unfiltered better. _but . . . (continued below)_


xwatchmanx said:


> He cares about the visuals, it's just that the method you suggest legitimately looks worse on the TV he uses.


the method i was suggest (and note), was *not* filtered vs unfiltered, i was mainly talking about *aspect ratio*


the_randomizer said:


> At least you can empathize my predicament. I have no choice, either I use filtering or I don't play the emulator.


again with the filtering  


xwatchmanx said:


> I use filtered pixels myself, because they honestly look WAY better on my HD than unfiltered does. That said, I put it in 4:3 correction mode, too.
> 
> Using a 480p component cable seriously helps, too.


*exactly*, that method works well on higher resolutions, *filtering* + *4:3*


the_randomizer said:


> Definitely helps, and granted, some LCDs (like my parent's Sony Bravia) support 240p, but most don't.  Therein lies the issue.  *suppow *here is obviously delusional and probably has a CRT and not an LCD.


no, i dont have a CTR, and no i'm not delusional (as far as i know  )



xwatchmanx said:


> And relax, dude. No need to fuel the fire.


exactly, chill out 


so obviously you missed the whole point and went in the wrong direction,
i was arguing *against stretching*, (4;3 vs 16:9/16:10)
(to me stretching seems wrong regardless of tastes, filtering it's fine for higher res, and it's your taste - i just like pixels)

it just seemed funny to me that all along he's been so touchy about sound, but had no problems stretching it (which looks ugly)
i thought he would be the same with visuals


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 16, 2012)

I mostly use the Wii to be honest nowadays - Everything up to the SNES runs well, it's on my big downstairs telly, and Retroarch & forwarder channel = easy to use! Do seem to spend more time setting up the games for playing rather than actually playing them mind - they're there for when I need them though!

Handheld it's a bit different... I'm similar to PJM but also have a PSP 
Maybe it's just me, but I prefer GB(C)(A) emulation on the DS to the PSP, feels better on a Ninty machine!
SNES (though it's not perfect...)/ Megadrive/other consoles though = PSP.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

[member=suppow] for the record, I intend to get a big-old classic TV for my retro game collection. It'll look a lot better since the actual hardware doesn't have filtering options and whatnot.


----------



## Chary (Oct 16, 2012)

I love using my softmodded Xbox. I use it for GB/C/A, NES, SNES, SEGA, NeoGeo, N64, ect.
It's AMAZING.


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

Coto said:


> SNES backwards i'm fine with Wii or my notebook as an entertainment center. N64 onwards pure real hardware, no emus (not even VC). Framebuffer effects on N64 aren't even comparable



i actually like how the n64 games run on the VC, too bad it's only a meager ammount of games in there.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 16, 2012)

I mostly use my PSP for emulation. Love some Super Metroid hacks on it


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

mightymuffy said:


> I mostly use the Wii to be honest nowadays - Everything up to the SNES runs well, it's on my big downstairs telly, and Retroarch & forwarder channel = easy to use! Do seem to spend more time setting up the games for playing rather than actually playing them mind - they're there for when I need them though!


i havent tried RetroArch yet, is there a Wii version? any comment on it? is it like wii-mednafen?



xwatchmanx said:


> [member=suppow] for the record, I intend to get a big-old classic TV for my retro game collection. It'll look a lot better since the actual hardware doesn't have filtering options and whatnot.


like a CRT? i actually run my  NES, SNES, N64 on a LCD, i use aspect correction on them though.


Chary said:


> I love using my softmodded Xbox. I use it for GB/C/A, NES, SNES, SEGA, NeoGeo, N64, ect.
> It's AMAZING.


how do Rare N64 games (Banjo-Kazooie, Conker, Donkey Kong 64, Diddy Kong Racing, Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, etc) run on it?
i find that Rare games run badly on anything except real hardware, due to their microcodes.


----------



## Chary (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> mightymuffy said:
> 
> 
> > I mostly use the Wii to be honest nowadays - Everything up to the SNES runs well, it's on my big downstairs telly, and Retroarch & forwarder channel = easy to use! Do seem to spend more time setting up the games for playing rather than actually playing them mind - they're there for when I need them though!
> ...


Ah, anything that won't run on my Xbox, I play on my Wii. Banjoo-Kazooie/Tooie work well, and Goldeneye is a little buggy, on my xbox.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > A tough decision, emulator usage is split between my laptop and the Wii.
> ...


I preffer SnesGT because it doesn't speed the audio when you are pressing the fast forward button
but sadly, it lacks auto ips patching 

btw... what about Saturn emulation? SSF is good and all but it's so annoying to mount the iso on a virtual drive every time you want to play a game


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

I did and have used my computer for GBA games (advance wars, assorted RPGs) especially for class and other things.


----------



## Coto (Oct 16, 2012)

suppow said:


> Coto said:
> 
> 
> > SNES backwards i'm fine with Wii or my notebook as an entertainment center. N64 onwards pure real hardware, no emus (not even VC). Framebuffer effects on N64 aren't even comparable
> ...



Yeah but they won't look the same. Even if most of them are correctly "emulated", the sprites, effects, fog and/or filters aren't the same, even if upscaled. Even the depth color, or maybe is just a trick of the composite video output (lowres gives you more "colorful" images) based on 24/18-bit RGB


----------



## suppow (Oct 16, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> I preffer SnesGT because it doesn't speed the audio when you are pressing the fast forward button
> but sadly, it lacks auto ips patching
> 
> btw... what about Saturn emulation? SSF is good and all but it's so annoying to mount the iso on a virtual drive every time you want to play a game


to be honest, i havent delved much into Saturn emulation, i havent found a game i liked enough to make me look into emulating it.
(i havent been too lucky finding games i like in Sega consoles)


Coto said:


> Yeah but they won't look the same. Even if most of them are correctly "emulated", the sprites, effects, fog and/or filters aren't the same, even if upscaled. Even the depth color, or maybe is just a trick of the composite video output (lowres gives you more "colorful" images) based on 24/18-bit RGB



honestly, i havent noticed any of that, i know that composite video bleeds the colors into each other, and that sometimes this was used on purpose, i'm running it on component though.


----------



## Parasite X (Oct 16, 2012)

My 4 favorite methods of emulation would be official emulation for N64 on the Wii. GBA unofficial emulation on DS2 and official GBA on 3DS for ambassador games and  handheld hardware clones.


----------



## pasc (Oct 16, 2012)

@[member='Coto']: 

Well playing KH I and II was flawlessly on my Laptop... soo... 

However I prefere real hardware for NDS and upwards as it saves its haptic and real feel.


----------



## Coto (Oct 16, 2012)

I was referring to N64 specifically (framebuffer stuff, etc). As for GC/WII/PS2/etc still on real hardware

edit: fixed


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 16, 2012)

PSP, VBA (PC) & WII


They're the only methods of emulation I've had success with.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 17, 2012)

I just use my XPlay for all my emulation. Its considerably stronger then a PSP, massive selection for them (though for PSX I stick with Sonys emulator and N64 is Mupen all the way.)

For SNES, GBA, GBC I like to use the oids.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2012)

Kinda hard to respond when the internet was down for nearly 24 hours.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 17, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> I just use my XPlay for all my emulation. Its considerably stronger then a PSP, massive selection for them (though for PSX I stick with Sonys emulator and N64 is Mupen all the way.)
> 
> For SNES, GBA, GBC I like to use the oids.


Makes me wish I have one since all I have is an ordinary Android.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 17, 2012)

suppow said:


> mightymuffy said:
> 
> 
> > I mostly use the Wii to be honest nowadays - Everything up to the SNES runs well, it's on my big downstairs telly, and Retroarch & forwarder channel = easy to use! Do seem to spend more time setting up the games for playing rather than actually playing them mind - they're there for when I need them though!
> ...


Check this thread. It's pretty good. Roughly up to par with wii mednafen. I'm honestly curious how their android port will turn out to be...


As for me...phew...

Everything nintendo-related is on my wii, as well as a few others:
-gamecube: either devolution or Dios Mios
-N64*: virtual console*
-SNES: snes9x
-NES*: FCEUGX
-gameboy: VBAGX
-GBA, virtual boy*, mednafen
-arcade: MAME & retroarch (CBS1 & 2).
-genesis* & master system*: genesis plus GX

*I rarely ever play these consoles. It's mostly "because I can" (I would probably use retroarch more if postloader would allow starting it with arguments).


I use my 3DS mostly for DS emulation. Well...I use it for dust collecting, actually (I think it's the size of the buttons that are too small. Either way: aside from 999, I can't remember being truly "in" a game). Went with PSP for a while...but now that I've got my xperia play, I've gotta admit those buttons really grow on me.  (emulators: GBCoid, GameBoid, Snesoid, MAME4droid). As said...I'm curious how the retroarch android port will turn out to be. 

And finally...I bought a PSP3 controller recently. Originally, I was planning on getting a cheap PS3 for PS2 and PS1 games, but the good games aren't that easy to come by (PS3's with full backward compatibility even more). Then it dawned on me that my television is already connected to my PC as a huge-ass secondary screen and PS3-controllers work reasonably fine when the wi-fi receiver is plugged in the USB port. Result: with ePSXe and PCSX2 I can play these games pretty much as though I actually HAD a PSX or PS2.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 17, 2012)

Wever said:


> I use my 3DS mostly for DS emulation.


When you say "DS emulation" do you mean playing NES, GBC, etc emulators via flash cart, or do you mean booting DS ROMs via flashcart?


----------



## ground (Oct 17, 2012)

i like to emulate everything on a handheld. i dont like to play on a big screen (probably because i only game when i am traveling or when i am trying to get some sleep)
so i have a psp to emulate psx,nes.snes.gba (actually i dont play psp games ) and i have a 3ds for my 3ds and ds games


----------



## DS1 (Oct 17, 2012)

When I was younger I would emulate on PC ALL THE TIME, but now it's PSP (PS1 and NGPC) or DS (NES) or nothing. Can't stand to be hunched over the laptop for extended periods of time.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 17, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > I just use my XPlay for all my emulation. Its considerably stronger then a PSP, massive selection for them (though for PSX I stick with Sonys emulator and N64 is Mupen all the way.)
> ...


Yeah, the controller being built in is really nice. The only compaint I really have is that the triggers are annoying to press since they slope and its harder to hold them down.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 18, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...


Really? I tried one in stall and it seems fine to me but I didn't really have the chance to play around for a few hours since I started to get strange looks after 20 minutes.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...



Lol, Verizon store right?

But yeah, when I first got it (about a year ago) the triggers were strong, but like all buttons, they wear out after a while. Might just be me. Anyway, were off topic (I think...) but Androids in general are usually the second best emulators to PCs.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 18, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wever said:
> 
> 
> > I use my 3DS mostly for DS emulation.
> ...


DS roms via flashcart. I know it's probably not exactly emulating (same way as gamecube on a wii isn't really that), but I'd mention it as such.

I think I've got a gameboy emulator on that 3DS somewhere, but other than testing whether homebrew works, I haven't used it (the PSP phat I already had had plain out better controls).


Oh, and I agree with Zantigo that those top buttons are a bit hard to press (an otterbox case doesn't exactly make things easier). But for the far majority of games, the four main buttons are sufficient.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 18, 2012)

Xperia Play. Because it's incredibly convenient. Otherwise, it'd be a PC with a gamepad.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 18, 2012)

*NES*: PSP
*SNES*: PSP
*N64*: PC with DualShock 3 as a controller
*Gameboy*, *GBC*, *GBA*: PSP
*PSX*: PSP
*PS2:* PC with DualShock 3 as a controller (My PS2 died )
*Sega Genesis: *PSP

Yeah I use my PSP a lot.

I would use my DS for GBA emulation if not for the inconvenience of converting them for my Supercard Lite, 2GB memory limit of my MicroSD Card, and the fact that gPSP has save states


----------



## suppow (Oct 18, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> *NES*: PSP
> *SNES*: PSP
> *N64*: PC with DualShock 3 as a controller
> *Gameboy*, *GBC*, *GBA*: PSP
> ...



converting them? doesnt it work like the DSTWO?
i dont recall if the SC Lite is slot-1 or slot-2, but on DSTWO at least i just drag them to the sd card, even zipped and they just work.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 18, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...


Nope. I'm in Australia.

Oh. Well over time I guess it would wear out after a while. Honestly I prefer Android over PC emulation mostly because its convenient and it feels easier to have actual buttons even if it is just on a touch screen compared to using my keyboard.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 18, 2012)

suppow said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > *NES*: PSP
> ...


The Supercard Lite is a slot 2 card and requires all ROMs, both DS and GBA, to be patched with the Supercard Patcher Software.

I use an R4 and a Supercard Lite, so I can't drag and drop.

Vintage shit


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 18, 2012)

I use my PSP to emulate NES, SNES, GB and GBA.
I would be using my EZF-IV for GBA, but my miniSD died, so I'm going to have to find a new one.

I emulate N64 and Gamecube on Project64 and Dolphin, with a wireless controler.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

I cant stand emulating on my phone really. It can only be RPGs or something cause myphone has no buttons. And i hate doing it on my laptop too.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 19, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I cant stand emulating on my phone really. It can only be RPGs or something cause myphone has no buttons. And i hate doing it on my laptop too.


Isn't there those BT controllers you can get for your phone if you want to not use the touchscreen to play games?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > I cant stand emulating on my phone really. It can only be RPGs or something cause myphone has no buttons. And i hate doing it on my laptop too.
> ...



In all honesty I might as well play on a Wii or something if I have to set up a controller to emulate.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


The Wii isn't as portable but its the alternative to if you don't have a XPlay and want to play your games with physical buttons. Honestly I don't mind playing on the touchscreen since its not interfering with the game but there are people that don't like it.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Oct 19, 2012)

If a system is easily emulatable on the GBA or DS, I'll play it on that if I can.  Otherwise, I'll play it on my PC using either an SNES-to-USB converter or by turning my GBA into a USB joypad to play it with.

I actually got so used to the Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2 controls on the GBA that I made a custom Project64 joypad setup to let me play the N64 THPS games with my GBA, and the results were far better than I expected.

QUICK EDIT: when I was still living in a dorm room and had access to my roommate's Wii, we used that for emulation a LOT, whether it was the Wiimote or Classic Controller or whatnot.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 19, 2012)

My favorite method is emulating via the Wii but when I'm not home or for things like PS1 or N64 games that haven't been released on VC I use my laptop and a saitek usb gamepad.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Oct 19, 2012)

I wish Adaptoids weren't so expensive.  I'd love an N64-to-USB conversion cable at a cheap price.


----------



## suppow (Oct 19, 2012)

DanTheManMS said:


> If a system is easily emulatable on the GBA or DS, I'll play it on that if I can.  Otherwise, I'll play it on my PC using either an SNES-to-USB converter or by turning my GBA into a USB joypad to play it with.


that is pretty sick.


DanTheManMS said:


> I wish Adaptoids weren't so expensive.  I'd love an N64-to-USB conversion cable at a cheap price.


though i dont consider the price as _cheap_, i think the N64/Saturn/PS2 was $15 last i checked, which is fairly decent, since the N64 and Saturn gamepads are pretty awesome.


----------

